# Danbo and his ponderings...



## MeleKalikimaka (Jun 25, 2009)

yes I'm aware its been done to death here, i have taken a different approach to this guy. instead of a comic strip idea... I've gone for a well... different approach, mainly to tie in with college work, a bit kinda, single image 'far side' style... but a bit deeper... well trying to anyway.





*What If...*

So we and our elaborately evolving computers may meet each other halfway. Someday a human being, named perhaps Fred White, may shoot a robot named Pete Something-or-other, which has come out of a General Electric factory, and to his surprise see it weep and bleed. And the dying robot may shoot back and, to its surprise, see a wisp of gray smoke arise from the electric pump that it supposed was Mr. White's beating heart. It would be rather a great moment of truth for both of them.



]



*Box Mentality*


The trouble with the world is that too many people with too much power live in a box (their home), then travel the same road every day to another box (their office).







*Danbo Loves Danbo*


If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself




I hope my idea is getting through... still working on them, so any suggestions and input greatly appriciated... I dont really do this sorta thing with my shots... dont think i have ever named a photo before even


----------



## dwol (Jun 25, 2009)

Box Mentality is so true, interesting concepts.  It has certainly made me think!


----------



## mylo (Jun 28, 2009)

That's CUTE!


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Jun 29, 2009)

*
Beer Bottle Reflections*

We look back on life through rose colored glasses


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Nov 8, 2010)

*Danbo misinterprates Apples new "Facetime"*




_Love is not a clock. You simply cannot take it apart just to see what makes it tick, and even if you could, you probably could never get it back together again._


----------



## teajayyy (Dec 2, 2010)

this is awesome


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Dec 3, 2010)

Danbo Makes A New Friend




Danbo Makes A New Friend by melekalikimaka, on Flickr

Snowmen fall from Heaven unassembled


----------



## Geaux (Dec 3, 2010)

Where did you get your Danbo from and for how much?  Is he the smaller one or the larger one?

Love these shots btw.


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Dec 5, 2010)

There are many things in life that will catch your eye, but only a few will catch your heart...pursue those.


Reach For The Stars





Even a fool knows you can't touch the stars, but it doesn't stop a wise man from trying.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kasperjd4 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love this!! keep it up!


----------



## sansparallax (Dec 9, 2010)

okay, i want that clock!
love the clock, and flower and bokeh shots! i have a tendency to shoot flowers and love bokeh, so i might just be a _little_ bit biased...:thumbup:


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Mar 21, 2011)

*Fire is the test of gold; adversity, of strong men.*




"Absence is to love what wind is to fire; it extinguishes the small, it enkindles the great."


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Mar 24, 2011)

*If you are ever in doubt as to whether to kiss a pretty girl, always give her the benefit of the doubt.*


----------



## JBArts (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, this is a nice photo series. Danbo is really adorable. I like the first picture a lot, while your message in the second photo (box mentality) is really true. These days, many people are just doing routines. Keep them coming!


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Mar 28, 2011)

*I looked up my family tree and found out I was the sap.*


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Apr 9, 2011)

"I have a hand, And you have another; Put them together and we have each other."


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Sep 18, 2011)

*Missed You*


Your absence has gone through me, Like thread through a needle, Everything I do is stitched with its color.


----------



## quiddity (Sep 18, 2011)

best thread ever ... keep them coming


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Nov 29, 2011)

*Shower Time*


"The purpose of art is washing the dust of daily life off our souls." ~ Pablo Picasso


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Sep 11, 2012)

*most women read it pretty quickly, they just flick all the way through it
*





I Don't See The Appeal


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one still playing with a Danbo  I love these!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 11, 2012)

MeleKalikimaka said:


> *If you are ever in doubt as to whether to kiss a pretty girl, always give her the benefit of the doubt.*




Danbo is 'da man!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 11, 2012)

I have to admit, the concept is humorous but the technique isn't. Very well done!


----------



## brett_93_ex (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice series. Keep it coming.


----------

